# FMCA Mid-West RV Rally in Elkhorn, WI



## tcreed88 (Jun 4, 2010)

So I went to the Mid-West RV Rally in Elkhorn, WI. I gotta say I had a blast there! Did anyone else go? Oh, I also saw that company I've been wondering about for a while, called D-Brake. I didn't originally see them on the roster to be there, so it was a great surprise when I first saw them! It was also nice to talk to the two young gentlemen working the booth and get a first hand view of their products. They had a display of an interesting device called the Liquid Cooled Driveline Brake which apparently has 360 degree braking and coolant that runs through a rotor to keep the system from over heating. It also makes it harder for your service brakes to reach brake fade. Too bad it only fits class A and C motor-homes and the Ford Trucks F & E series 250-550. 

Their other product they had on display was the Professional Tow Brake, which is the device I've been debating whether or not to buy to tow my jeep around. I was surprised to see how technological it was. The "Pro-Brake", as they called it, is a drop in tow brake which uses an electric actuator to allow for smoother/proportional braking when compared to the air cylinder systems, which they stated was either an on or off system and I do agree with that. There is also this chip inside the Pro-Brake called an accelerometer which can detect when I slow down or speed up and it will then apply equal braking power to my jeep. The coolest thing about this product, IMO, is the wireless RF controller that you keep up in your coach. It has up to 4,000 ft of connectivity distance and you can control the brake settings from this thing too in case you feel you need more or less braking power. I also liked how it included a manual brake lever in case you feel the need to only brake your towed vehicle for any reason. If you couldn't tell from my enthusiasm, I ended up buying one of their tow brakes and I was able to get $400 off the retail price, $1275, for trading in my old brake buddy. That thing was starting to malfunction on me anyways  But so far I love my new device! But I thought I would just share some of my fun experiences I had over the last weekend.


----------

